# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  أزياء شتوية للرجال

## دموع الغصون

.

.



.

.

.

.

.

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير نايس وحلوة 
يسلمو ايديك يا دموع

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

هاد يلي لفت انتباهي اكتر شي 
مشكوووورة دموع

----------


## &روان&

حلوين دموع بس احنا ملابسنا احلى هههههه :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> حلوين دموع بس احنا ملابسنا احلى هههههه


والله معك حق يا روان 
دائما ملابس حواء احلى واجمل

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورات صبايا 
ببعض الأحيان اناقة ادم اجمل واحلى ولالها رونق خاص فيها 
مو كل الصبايا مزوقين و بعرفو يلبسو مو كل الشباب مزوقين 
لهيك رح كون عادله التنين بجننو

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> مشكورات صبايا 
> ببعض الأحيان اناقة ادم اجمل واحلى ولالها رونق خاص فيها 
> مو كل الصبايا مزوقين و بعرفو يلبسو مو كل الشباب مزوقين 
> لهيك رح كون عادله التنين بجننو


كلامك هيك منطقي دموع

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلموا ايديكي دموع 

حلوين كثيررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## دموع الغصون

انا كل شي بحكيه منطقي وعقلاني هههههههههههههه 
تسلمي وردة كلك زوء

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> انا كل شي بحكيه منطقي وعقلاني هههههههههههههه 
> تسلمي وردة كلك زوء


هههههههههههههه
يا سلام عليكي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يسلمو وردة ...
مشكورين جميعاً على المرور
*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

هذا ما يستحقه الرجال , سلم لنا إنتقاءك .

----------

